# The TRUTH About SYNTHEROL and Proper SYNTHOL USE!



## Synthetek (Dec 6, 2012)

Our very first Youtube video! What better way to kick off then to dispell some of the myths surrounding Syntherol! Check it out!


The TRUTH About SYNTHEROL and Proper SYNTHOL USE! - YouTube


----------



## vpiedu (Dec 6, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 6, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 6, 2012)

Great video!:headbang:  Hopefully more people will stop believing ridiculous implants as Syntherol.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 7, 2012)

Good video!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

Valentino sure is a tool. All I can say.. Great vid guys..


----------



## J4CKT (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally a POSITIVE video RE: Syntherol and SEO in general that shows the real and 
fantastic results that can be achieved through proper application!


----------



## Big Danny (Dec 11, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Finally a POSITIVE video RE: Syntherol and SEO in general that shows the real and
> fantastic results that can be achieved through proper application!



First of its kind! It was about the time :headbang:


----------



## *Bio* (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice touch having Seamus in there...RIP Big Bapper!


----------



## J4CKT (Dec 17, 2012)

*Bio* said:


> Nice touch having Seamus in there...RIP Big Bapper!



Yeah, but always makes me sad to think of him. Exceptional person.

Respect.


----------

